# nasopharyngeal nasal (mass) glioma excision



## rmickalich (Sep 14, 2010)

Can I please have advice on how to code these x3 procedures done on a newborn?  

In the beginning, the patient had a diagnosis of neck mass and went had a biopsy done by bronchoscope, rigid.  I am not sure if I would code this as 42804?  I seen the code 31640, but that is for an excision; rather than biopsy. Code 3162x codes for the bronschoscopy biopsies state -bronchial, so I am confused as how to code this.


A week later after she was diagnosed with nasal glioma an excision was done, as noted below:
On the right side, mass was attached to the anterior septum along the septum all the way to the posterior septum.  The posterior nose was also attached and came across the sphenoid rostrum and was attaching to the superior turbinate.  The mass filled the nasal cavity and down into the oral cavity; pushing on the palate anteriorly.

Using a microdebrider and scissors and endoscopic equipment, the tumor was removed all along the septum, removing it from the nasal cavity and along the sphenoid rostrum and to the superior turbinate.  There was some tumor into the left nasal cavity posteriorly, and this was removed off the posterior septum.  It was attached posteriorly along the nasopharyngeal wall and superior nasopharynx.  It was detached from this area and the rest of the tumor was removed with a microdebrider.  Bleeding was controlled with packing and left in place.  *I am not sure if I would use CPT 42808 with a modifier 78?*

Then, the next day the packing was removed along with an endoscopy nasal.  Would I code this CPT 31231- with a modifier 79


----------

